
LinkedIn is a breeding ground for lies and brown-nosing. Exposing the worst - sharadov
https://twitter.com/StateOfLinkedIn
======
sarcasmatwork
Then what does that make Twitter? a cesspool?

~~~
sharadov
Am guessing you did not click the link, it's a riot!

~~~
sarcasmatwork
The title was enough for me... Did the user just get banned? Getting error
now. hah

~~~
sp332
Twitter is down.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20414407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20414407)

